# speed hd



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

I know,The question has been asked many times before(but no lately). Any news on whether D*** is still in the market for Speed HD? anyone know when or if they will be doing this soon? Thanks in advance


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

As always the answer is "soon".


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

I hope soon is soon. I really want to watch F1 in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

surfdude85 said:


> I know,The question has been asked many times before(but no lately). Any news on whether D*** is still in the market for Speed HD? anyone know when or if they will be doing this soon? Thanks in advance


Just E-mail [email protected]. We don't know anymore than you.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> Just E-mail [email protected]. We don't know anymore than you.


I really think that address should be used for people having problems with the service or equipment, that they can not get fixed through the normal CSRs. I don't think it should be used just to request channels.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

You guys dont really expect the ceo of dish to actually read any emails. These guys know we write to complain and who wants to read hundreds or thousands of complaints.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

calgary2800 said:


> You guys dont really expect the ceo of dish to actually read any emails. These guys know we write to complain and who wants to read hundreds or thousands of complaints.


Do you really think that address goes directly to the CEO?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Just E-mail [email protected]. We don't know anymore than you.


And he won't get an answer from that email address for such a stupid question.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

TulsaOK said:


> Do you really think that address goes directly to the CEO?


It goes to his office, you will be dealt with by a subordinate. But at least you should have contact with someone with a lot more knowledge and pull than a csr or csr supervisor.


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

HobbyTalk said:


> And he won't get an answer from that email address for such a *stupid question*.


No need that for that.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Ghostwriter said:


> I hope soon is soon. I really want to watch F1 in HD.


ME TOO!


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

This is the only channel I've really been wanting since I signed up for HD a year ago. F1, MotoGP, can't wait to see that in HD someday


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Come on guys, we have WFN, what else could you want?

<insert the obvious sarcasm emoticon here>


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm bummed that we had to watch daytona events in sd. it SUCKED.


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

FastNOC said:


> i'm bummed that we had to watch daytona events in sd. it SUCKED.


+1. I had to watch on my 24" CRT, just looked too nasty on my 37" lcd...


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

I have sent the request for this channel in HD at least three times. Each response is the generic regurgitation that they'll forwarded my request to the programming department. Honestly, this is the only other channel I'd like in HD.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Considering we recently got FNCHD and FoxB + FoxBHD, I'd think we are going to get SpeedHD much sooner than later.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You know by dribbling out one or two channels now and then, Dish manages to keep everyone all stirred up about NEW HD.

If they dropped the whole slug of channels on us at once all the drama would be gone and no one would be wringing their hands about this channel or that channel.

Smart, very smart.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

commodore_dude said:


> +1. I had to watch on my 24" CRT, just looked too nasty on my 37" lcd...


I know it's petty, but it really bugged me this year.

here's my problem. I've gone through a personal isse and lost all my money (long story). I ended up having to sell me 52inch LCD. Until I can get back on my feet I have had to resort to watching tv on my computer as you mentioned. Thankfully I've got a 30 inch monitor. the problem is, there is virtually no way to get HD content into a PC using Dish. What I've had to resort to is using a USB tuner and use the svideo. It's in SD, but there's still a substantial difference in viewing the sd and hd channels. So i had to watch the shootouts and other stuff in SD. but on my monitor it looks AWFUL. lol i couldn't even make out the numbers on the cars unless they were isolated.

So i have a bigger cry baby problem than if I hadn't been through a whole big mess. It doesn't make me any more deserving of course, but I swore last year if i didn't have speed HD by this daytona week I was going to get mad.

Keep in mind, i'm in arkansucks. There are no HD locals here either.


----------



## gswetsky (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I've been following these threads on the new HD channels and the trail leads nowhere.

This marks four and a half years with Dish. Since I started, all I've ever wanted is one thing - Speed in HD. I've made that plain to Dish on numerous occasions.

A couple weeks ago my Dish dealer showed me a memo they'd received from Dish showing a list of numerous new HD channels that were upcoming - including Speed. This week I wrote another e-mail to [email protected] asking about when this is going to happen. I received exactly the same piece of boilerplate reply I always get. "We cannot promise when *OR* *IF* we will offer Speed in HD".

Today I went to my dealer, who now handles handles both satellite services and got a demo of DirecTV and a dollar comparison - which includes a h***ofalot more than Dish.

I came home and stopped my automatic bill payment to Dish. When DirecTV starts their March special, I'm disconnecting my modem and LAN cables from my 622 and switching! I've been told DTV is as much of a liar as is Dish is, but one thing I know - they have Speed in HD.

Oh, and as I've had my 622 for three years, I'm told I own it. Offers welcome.

Gerry
Milton, FL


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

I have both.
I got Direct for 2 reasons:
Speed HD, and NASCAR Hot pass. Well Hot Pass is now gone but I still have Speed HD.
I also keep Dish because there is no comparison in the DVR.


----------



## drjfjr (Jan 31, 2009)

gswetsky said:


> Oh, and as I've had my 622 for three years, I'm told I own it.


Where did you here this? They always want the units back no matter how long I have had mine. Hope this is true.


----------



## gswetsky (Sep 22, 2006)

drjfjr said:


> Where did you here this? They always want the units back no matter how long I have had mine. Hope this is true.


This is what my Dish dealer told me. I did notice there are a few 622's on eBay. 

Gerry


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

davethestalker said:


> Considering we recently got FNCHD and FoxB + FoxBHD, I'd think we are going to get SpeedHD much sooner than later.


How do you get FBN HD and FNCHD, not that I care.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> How do you get FBN HD and FNCHD, not that I care.


I have it. 205 and 206 are HD

Current Programming: GoldHD, Classic Gold 250
Local Channels: Atlanta, GA DMA Package
Premium Channels: PlatinumHD


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

gswetsky said:


> This is what my Dish dealer told me. I did notice there are a few 622's on eBay.
> 
> Gerry


The ones on Ebay are probably dealers selling them. I bought mine off ebay and own it. I think ALL leased receivers are still owned by Dish and would have to be returned.


----------



## gswetsky (Sep 22, 2006)

jimborst said:


> The ones on Ebay are probably dealers selling them. I bought mine off ebay and own it. I think ALL leased receivers are still owned by Dish and would have to be returned.


Bummer - There go all my WKRP episodes!! 

But what was the three or four hundred dollars for that I paid up front for?

Gerry


----------



## gswetsky (Sep 22, 2006)

Well guys, it turns out you're wrong! I just called Dish to disconnect and they told me my Dish 622 receiver was *MINE TO KEEP!* Not only that, I had a slight credit with them and they said they'd refund my February payment of $81.

Not bad, eh?

Gerry


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

gswetsky said:


> Well guys, it turns out you're wrong! I just called Dish to disconnect and they told me my Dish 622 receiver was *MINE TO KEEP!* Not only that, I had a slight credit with them and they said they'd refund my February payment of $81.
> 
> Not bad, eh?
> 
> Gerry


I didn't read the whole scenario but if your original install was over 4 rooms you had to buy the receiver so it would be yours.


----------



## TR7Spyder (May 3, 2007)

Well, guys. I just had Direct TV installed. I did it for several reasons, but the biggest reason was lack of Speed HD. I will make sure to state this reason when I call in to cancel my Dish service on Tuesday. 

I know I am just one drop in a bucket, but it might help a bit. 

Good luck!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

gswetsky said:


> Bummer - There go all my WKRP episodes!!
> 
> But what was the three or four hundred dollars for that I paid up front for?
> 
> Gerry


WKRP is on http://www.hulu.com.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

TR7Spyder said:


> Well, guys. I just had Direct TV installed. I did it for several reasons, but the biggest reason was lack of Speed HD. I will make sure to state this reason when I call in to cancel my Dish service on Tuesday.
> 
> I know I am just one drop in a bucket, but it might help a bit.
> 
> Good luck!


Hopefully you do help the situation. I would jump ship for D* but (un)fortunately the DVR is keeping me with E*. SpeedHD is the only channel missing from my line-up


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

eudoxia said:


> This is the only channel I've really been wanting since I signed up for HD a year ago. F1, MotoGP, can't wait to see that in HD someday


Speed HD is on AT&T's Uverse if AT&T is your area.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

It's amazing how many people consider Speed HD a "deal breaker".
I hope Dish reads this thread and acknowledges our prayers 
F1 starts THIS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## fvracer (Dec 1, 2005)

SPEED HD is a deal breacker for me. I've been a long time DISH subscriber but I'm getting tired of waiting for SPEED HD. This weekends race will be the only one I won't see in HD if DISH doesn't provide an update. I'm ready to go to DirectTV.

Doug


----------



## Steve_53 (Jul 6, 2005)

Funny, I remember way back when: One of the main reasons I ditched cable and signed up for DISH was because the cable company didn't have SPEED. I've been a pretty happy DISH customer for a long time now, but I am getting tired of waiting for SPEED HD on DISH (which has been available on local cable since its debut).


----------



## calgary2800 (Aug 27, 2006)

Its gotten embarrassing how bad Dish's offerings have been for everything. In Seattle and other markets we dont even get ABC anymore let alone more HD channels. :nono2:

I'm leaving when my NHL center ice package is over with.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm thinking Uverse is looking like a good option as soon as they launch here, which should be really soon. F1 begins this weekend, and again we are left with no SpeedHD. I love my 622, but what good is a receiver if I'm not getting the programming I want.


----------



## haloguy628 (Aug 5, 2007)

Steve_53 said:


> Funny, I remember way back when: One of the main reasons I ditched cable and signed up for DISH was because the cable company didn't have SPEED. I've been a pretty happy DISH customer for a long time now, but I am getting tired of waiting for SPEED HD on DISH (which has been available on local cable since its debut).


Exactly the same here. I switched to Dish in 1998 because of Speedvision. 
PS: Those were the good old times when Speedvision had all the good stuff - WRC, F1, DTM, and only manageable amount of Nascar.

My two years contract runs out in August. I may go with D* if Speed channel is still SD at that time.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

haloguy628 said:


> Those were the good old times when Speedvision had all the good stuff - WRC, F1, DTM, and only manageable amount of Nascar.


I missed the WRC coverage terribly last season - but now that Subaru has bowed out, not so much.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Actually if you're on the left coast, F1 starts this SATURDAY.

Don't forget, first practice TONIGHT!!! Qualifying TOMORROW!!!


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

^^2.5 hours away! Hopefully the audio still doesn't sound like it's broadcast through a can and string.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

_It's amazing how many people consider Speed HD a "deal breaker".
I hope Dish reads this thread and acknowledges our prayers 
F1 starts THIS SUNDAY!!!_

I am also one who is hoping for Speed HD, but do you really there is that many that consider it a deal breaker? Honestly I think if dish read this they would see the opposite, that there isn't that many and they don't need to alter their timing...this thread is only two pages, even if there were 100 people (or even 1000) who consider it a deal breaker, I don't think it is even close to what dish would consider a risk to their long term goals.


----------



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

yea, I agree. But if enough subscribers bow out, and go elsewhere. I think "E" would have to take a second look at negotiating A deal with Speed.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

They have the technology to do so. Why doesn't [E* take the pulse of the Speed viewers by gathering data to see just how many Speed viewers we have and how many of us have HD.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I think it's more a question of being willing to deal with Speed's owners or not.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

kucharsk said:


> I think it's more a question of being willing to deal with Speed's owners or not.


Yeah, I know, unfortunately. I think Charlie needs to realize how important this channel is to us.


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

What the heck was going on with F1 qualifying this morning? For most of Q1 it seemed like a lot of the graphics weren't protecting for 4:3 (which I would have loved when I had D* and Speed HD) and then it switched... I guess F1 is putting out two separate broadcasts now so they don't have to protect for 4:3 in 16x9 countries and Speed was just cropping the 16x9 broadcast for a while or something?


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I really don't understand why Speed doesn't just broadcast the HD programming in widescreen for the SD feed. Yes, that would mean bars at the top and the sides. Thus allowing us to ZOOM the picture so it fills the screen AND we can see all of the the picture. Speed already does this for some of their programming such as Pinks!, Drag Race High, etc. There's no excuse.

It's really aggravating knowing there is content behind those black bars when we are stuck watching 4:3 images


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't laugh... I'm in a rain storm right now and have lost 119 transponder 17. PO'ed to the max! Like an earlier poster, my local cable company doesn't carry Speed. Uverse isn't available here, so if it wasn't for the fact that I love the 722, I'd be back to Direct TV in a heartbeat.

Scott


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

I NEARLY WET MYSELF!!!

I'm surfing the web with NASCAR qualifying on in the background while waiting for F1 qualifying. I glance over at the TV to watch the Michael McDowell wreck from last year and see the screen filled. OH MY GOSH WE GOT SPEED HD!!!!






Uh no. I had the picture zoomed from watching SD widescreen programming from earlier.

From super surprise to the feeling you'd get when a bully smacks your ice cream to the dirt in the push of a button  Thanks Charlie, you owe us all ice cream. I like Edy's Loaded.


----------



## Wolo (Oct 24, 2006)

Anyone else have problems with Speed HD? About the only thing I watch regularly is F1 (qualifying and race day). I get an inordinate amount of audio breakups and video pixelation/hiccups rending the programming unwatchable.

And that sucks.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

^^Yes. F1 is the only thing I watch regularly on Speed & the audio is terrible. I have to toggle my receiver by disabling the surround sound and forcing the audio to two channel stereo. That's the only way I can stand the excessively compressed audio.

I've complained to Dish but any email I send them regarding Speed is either ignored or I get the regurgitated reply.


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been getting stuttering video occasionally during F1 broadcasts, I thought maybe it was just something with the sat feed from Australia last week but I saw it again this morning and since the Speed ticker was stuttering too, it has to be something between their facility and Dish I guess.


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

Wolo said:


> Anyone else have problems with Speed HD? About the only thing I watch regularly is F1 (qualifying and race day). I get an inordinate amount of audio breakups and video pixelation/hiccups rending the programming unwatchable.
> 
> And that sucks.


hang on. When did you get SpeedHD?


----------



## mrmaico (Dec 13, 2003)

The reason I am here snooping around the forums was to see if Dish had Speed HD yet. Bummer to see they don't, F1 in HD is awesome! 

After many years with Dish I went to cable a few years ago but have regretted it to varying degrees since. Anyone that complains about a Dish dvr should try one of the Motorola DCT/DCH HD/dvr boxes sometime. Junk! After using my brothers Dish dvr (not sure which model) I remembered how nice a dvr can work....and my first Dish dvr was the Dishplayer. When I left Dish I had a 501. I still have some recordings on it I watch now and then. I can only imagine how nice the latest ones work. 

The main reason I am considering Dish again is because the local cable provider is in a pi$$ing contest with Fox over prices so the have been off air for over a week now and it's getting pretty aggravating. Also all of our locals are HD except Fox and the ota signal is marginal with the setup I have now. It was bad enough when all the Nascar programming, practice, qualifying, NNS, CWTS were HD on other channles and come Sunday it's crappy SD but now it's even worse watching it ota. 

I sure hope Dish will get on the ball and pick up Speed HD soon because I'd love to switch back but that's the only thing holding me back at this point.


----------



## ratfester (Apr 14, 2009)

I was about to switch to Dish before the F1 season started when I saw no SpeedHD and Cox had just added it so decided to stick with it. Well apparently everything on the channel is in HD except for F1, loooks the same as it does on the sd channel except its not strecthed. My question is, is it like this everywhere or for some reason does Cox not get F1 in HD? Either way it looks like crap and is definitely not HD so I'll be switching to Dish soon.


----------



## commodore_dude (Aug 25, 2008)

Speed broadcasts F1 in widescreen SD, which is how much of the world gets it. It's not HD, but it's less compressed than the SD channel, IMO the colors are better and of course you get more of the action!


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

commodore_dude said:


> Speed broadcasts F1 in widescreen SD, which is how much of the world gets it. It's not HD, but it's less compressed than the SD channel, IMO the colors are better and of course you get more of the action!


Having a DVR that is able to upscale helps a bit


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

commodore_dude said:


> Speed broadcasts F1 in widescreen SD, which is how much of the world gets it. It's not HD, but it's less compressed than the SD channel, IMO the colors are better and of course you get more of the action!


Now this is REALLY funny news. F1 the reason so many people want Speed in HD, isn't even in HD.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Now this is REALLY funny news. F1 the reason so many people want Speed in HD, isn't even in HD.


But it _is_ in widescreen, and it's upconverted from PAL, which is higher resolution than we get on the SD version of Speed.


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

iirc, it's 576p 16x9. The difference between the local Fox HD and SpeedTV broadcasst last year were night and day.


----------

